# New hm betta from thailand



## jaxer16 (Nov 25, 2010)

Just got this one last week, waiting for the female.


----------



## jaxer16 (Nov 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La60...DvjVQa1PpcFMNYZYLp3sS2BdxvE_lMib4h8yD2UTcINk=


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful halfmoon! I love halfmoon bettas. I have one, and they are so beautiful.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Do they like peanut butter?


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice looking fish you got urself there


----------

